# Business Week homeschool article



## Scott (Feb 27, 2006)

Meet My Teachers: Mom And Dad


----------



## Reed (Mar 8, 2006)

I liked the comment one person made -- when mainstream intellectuall elite start showing interest in something like HS be afraid... be very afraid...


----------

